# Hard Water Lures



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

I know it’s early to think about this. But I was wondering if any one makes there own ice fishing lures? I’ve been playing around with them for the last couple of years now. I thought I would post a picture of this winters crop of jigs. They weight about a half oz. I found a way to get a small rattle inside so they make a little noise when you jig them. Last winter wasn’t a very good year for ice up here on Saginaw Bay so I didn‘t get much of a chance to get out and try them. I hope the ice is better this year.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice looking lures. I'd be fishing them during open water for Perch!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

redheaded said:


> I know it’s early to think about this. But I was wondering if any one makes there own ice fishing lures? I’ve been playing around with them for the last couple of years now. I thought I would post a picture of this winters crop of jigs. They weight about a half oz. I found a way to get a small rattle inside so they make a little noise when you jig them. Last winter wasn’t a very good year for ice up here on Saginaw Bay so I didn‘t get much of a chance to get out and try them. I hope the ice is better this year.
> 
> View attachment 244747


butifol lures.
what material are they made up ?


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for asking. They are made of plastic resin. I make them in a two part silicone mold. I also made this little spinner bait in the same mold.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

redheaded said:


> Thank you for asking. They are made of plastic resin. I make them in a two part silicone mold. I also made this little spinner bait in the same mold.
> 
> View attachment 244949


that look very nice,i like the paint job on top picture and this.
how you do your painting ?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

They look good


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man those are some great looking jigs. Love your schemes and paint jobs!


----------

